# one itchy spot



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

My aussie has one particular spot on her back that drives her crazy. She scratches and chews it constantly. It is not red or irritated, but it does have a bump similar to a mosquito bite and is flaking almost like yeasty skin, but without the odor. She does have a slight build up of under coat which I am planning on taking care of soon(it really isn't bad though and shouldn't be causing her skin any problems) I am afraid they may have fleas although, I see no other signs of them, I have capstars on the way and ACV along with borax powder so I can try to de-flea the house. 

I tried spraying her with ACV until I can get her a bath, but it hasn't helped. Any ideas what it might be?


----------



## sharleytail (Sep 10, 2013)

It could be bite of a bug or sting of a bee or an ant, take a closer look for the bite could be so tiny but have painful/itchy chemical from the biter.


----------



## johnmaclen21 (Jul 23, 2013)

There are many conditions that cause dogs to scratch. The 3 biggest ones are parasites, allergies and skin infections. Some dogs may have an itchy rash, they may have hair loss from scratching or they may just scratch incessantly. In this Bacterial and yeast skin infections are the also major cause of scratching in dogs.
Such infections usually occur when the skin’s immune system is compromised by stress, illness, or allergies. You can also use olive oil on your dog's dry patches. Put the oil onto your hands and rub it into his fur, making sure that you are touching his skin. Fish oil is also great for moisturizing you dog's skin.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

RiverRun said:


> My aussie has one particular spot on her back that drives her crazy. She scratches and chews it constantly. It is not red or irritated, but it does have a bump similar to a mosquito bite and is flaking almost like yeasty skin, but without the odor. She does have a slight build up of under coat which I am planning on taking care of soon(it really isn't bad though and shouldn't be causing her skin any problems) I am afraid they may have fleas although, I see no other signs of them, I have capstars on the way and ACV along with borax powder so I can try to de-flea the house.
> 
> I tried spraying her with ACV until I can get her a bath, but it hasn't helped. Any ideas what it might be?


Sounds like a bug bite to me as well. You may want to try some hydrocortisone or antihistamine cream on the spot. If she licks it off, then perhaps some oral antihistamine. It should get rid of it in a few days.


----------

